# MANILA | Vertis North | U/C



## ajosh821 (Apr 23, 2012)

*Philippines' Ayala in $1.5 bln property project*

Yahoo News | July 6, 2012












> Philippine property giant Ayala Land Inc. said Thursday it will spend 64 billion pesos ($1.5 billion) over the next 15 years to develop a former squatter colony in a suburb of the capital. The 29-hectare (72-acre) lot in the largely residential Quezon City area will be a joint venture with the government's National Housing Authority which owns the property, company spokesman Jorge Marco said.
> 
> ---
> 
> *The first phase, spanning about four years, will involve setting up three buildings for business process outsourcing operations, along with a business hotel and a mall* in a seven-hectare section, he said. This first stage will cost about 12 billion pesos.


-----

*Ayala Land unveils P65-B business district project in QC*

Philippine Daily Inquirer | Doris C. Dumlao | July 5, 2012









_Image from Spectrum Ayala Properties_



> MANILA, Philippines–Property giant Ayala Land Inc. is investing P65 billion in a new large-scale mixed-use urban hub comprising about 45 skyscrapers at the heart of what is envisioned to be the central business district of Quezon City.
> 
> The new integrated complex called *Vertis North will rise within the next 10 to 15 years on a 29-hectare property* right beside Trinoma mall contributed by the state-owned National Housing Authority in exchange for a share of development proceeds. The partnership, which is yet to be incorporated, will be 72 percent controlled by ALI and 28 percent owned by the NHA.


----------



## tita01 (Oct 21, 2011)

First Phase

*Avida Tower Vertis North 29 fl x 3 (residential)*




thomasian said:


> All images hosted on http://www.photobucket.com
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## tita01 (Oct 21, 2011)

digging has started.


----------



## Wunderknabe (Jun 29, 2010)

45 Towers for 1.5 billion $?

Amazingly cheap and I guess it will be amazingly fast build. Very impressive.


In my city you could build no more than 4.5 towers for that money and it would take 5 times longer. This is no joke


----------



## Kintoy (Apr 20, 2009)

Vertis North/ Quezon City new CBD?


from the Trinoma roofdeck parking


----------



## walrus357 (Oct 22, 2006)

Photos taken Dec 21, 2012. 
Horizontal development ongoing...


----------



## Germain_7 (Apr 12, 2006)

The people living in those slums will be the luckiest people in Quezon City once the entire Vertis North is developed.. Ayala Land will have a bigger problem in removing them once they realize how high the value of their land will appreciate in the coming years.. ALI should remove them as early as possible..


----------



## anakngpasig (Jul 29, 2005)

Germain_7 said:


> The people living in those slums will be the luckiest people in Quezon City once the entire Vertis North is developed.. Ayala Land will have a bigger problem in removing them once they realize how high the value of their land will appreciate in the coming years.. ALI should remove them as early as possible..


:lol: no matter how high the value of that land goes, they can never sell it anyway because they don't own it in the first place.


----------



## calaguyo (Nov 28, 2008)

^I am surprised with the owners of land being taken over by the informal settlers. Why don't they utilize their own land into more lucrative means? How much money do they get from these skwawas?


----------



## mr_peanutbutter (Feb 26, 2010)

What a pity. The government and its people are but a hapless victim to a flawed housing legislation enacted almost a decade ago. It's really high time the government allot property and earmark budget for decent and quality housing projects for the poor populace. I root for brownfield developments or 'satellite' communities that can improve and decongest the Metro's urban blight. Indeed, Vertis North has a very favorable potential given its prime location and the uncompromising reputation of its developer.


----------



## lochinvar (Jul 28, 2005)

Satellite communities are usually frown upon by squatters. Usual complaints: too far, not properly built, no jobs, etc. As a result, they sell their rights and come back to the city. Better to regentrify a selected neighborhood and/or build tenements just like what is happening in Pasig.


----------



## Ocamed (Nov 11, 2012)

any pic updates on vertis north? latest development?


----------



## anakngpasig (Jul 29, 2005)

update


krezilicious said:


>


land use plan


krezilicious said:


>


----------



## cutierunnr (Nov 13, 2012)

What is the update on this? Project status and pictures please. Cheers!


----------



## Andro1209 (Nov 10, 2013)

Yes, please I would like to know too if there are any updates ASAP. This is truly a spectacular looking project for QC and would like to see it come to fruition!


----------



## anakngpasig (Jul 29, 2005)

ajosh821 said:


> Vertis North Central Park


----------



## ajosh821 (Apr 23, 2012)

Taken today


----------



## kommrad (May 6, 2013)

CTTO. Grabbed from an FB realtor ad.

A glimpse of a portion of Vertis Park garden seen from Alveo High Park.


----------



## ajosh821 (Apr 23, 2012)

More Vertis North Gardens photos from *Cynthia Cular. *


----------



## ajosh821 (Apr 23, 2012)

*Regie Fernando*










*Aimee R.*


----------



## kommrad (May 6, 2013)

Part of Vertis Park is now open


----------



## kommrad (May 6, 2013)

Sunken area doubles as rainwater detention pond - lots of froglets from it.


----------



## ajosh821 (Apr 23, 2012)

*07/22/2021* - One Vertis Plaza and Solaire North are now peeking into the emerging Vertis North skyline. Screenshot from *MKTV*


----------



## kuyaJohnJohn (Oct 31, 2012)

The growing vertis north skyline:


----------



## ajosh821 (Apr 23, 2012)

*09/08/2021* - Screenshot from *City Explorer Plus*.


----------



## kommrad (May 6, 2013)

Note how few the remaining IS in the immediate vicinity of Solaire North are right now


----------



## ajosh821 (Apr 23, 2012)

*09/16/2021* - *Arjay Angeles*


----------



## ajosh821 (Apr 23, 2012)

_*10/03/2021 - *_*City Explorer Plus




































*


----------



## ajosh821 (Apr 23, 2012)

*06/21/2022 *- *City Explorer Plus*

*







*


----------



## ajosh821 (Apr 23, 2012)

*11/17/2022* - *City Explorer Plus*

*







*


----------



## ajosh821 (Apr 23, 2012)

*01/06/2023 *- *TROPANG BUKIDNON*


----------



## ajosh821 (Apr 23, 2012)

*01/11/2023 *- *The View Up There*

*







*


----------

